# thrips in week 4 of flower!!help!!



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 18, 2011)

:holysheep: i've lots of tiny little white/yellow crawlers on my girls,but im in week 4 of flower and cant spray em, any ideas folks? my grow space is overlooked by my neighbours house so i cant be doing anything mad like dunking them in a bath as i will be seen transfering them between the growspace and the house. neem oil isnt an option either as from what ive read it ruins the taste of the buds! (thanx the hemp godess!)

so i guess what im asking is,if i leave them to grow out the rest of their cycle,will they make it that far? will it reduce bud quality/amount?

and i think they came either from the clones i got from a friend or cheap *** soil from the garden store,perhaps even a combo of both, lifes a lesson i suppose. can u but soil that doesnt have any hidden beasties in?

i've generally grown mostly in hydro and never had this problem,on with this current grow.

thanx for any advice in advance.:confused2:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 18, 2011)

I got a thrip infestation back in the spring and got Azamax and made up a drench for the soil and a spray for the plant. I had to do it real good one time then had to do it again a few days later. 

Its my understanding that the Azamax is biodegradable and will be gone from the plant's flesh in about a week or two. The buggies don't like it and will leave or die. You gotta get rid of them if its thrips as they will destroy the plant from the bottom up. Good luck


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

You can use mighty wash, if you can find it. It works and won't hurt you.


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 19, 2011)

thanx for your replys!! i went to the local garden shop,(theres no hydro/grow shop within 3 hrs drive of here!) an got a spray with pyrethrin in it- 0.01 % w/w. and can be used up to 1 day before harvest! i think this is the best option available to me just now!

any thoughts?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 19, 2011)

The only bad thing with that is that you will have to spray them constantly for the next 2 weeks to get rid of them. Thrips are determined little [email protected][email protected] that don't leave easily. But if that is all you can get just now, then that's what ya gotta do. Good luck with them


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 20, 2011)

when you say constantly,it says on the bottle,spray then wait 4-7 days would u say i would have to spray every 4-7 days for the rest of the crops time?

i sprayed em last night and there where defo less off them tonight!

thanx for the advice!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 21, 2011)

If it is showing significant affect against them, then I would spray every 4 days until I don't see them anymore, then wait about 7 days and spray one more time to catch any young ones that may have been hiding. That may do it. 

The reason I said constantly is because some of the sprays just arent strong enough to wipe em out, and then you end up having to spray every couple weeks because of repeat infestations.   But if that spray is working well then doing as I said above may eliminate them altogether. Hope so


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 21, 2011)

nice1 hp!!! thanx for the advice man!! an im lovin those buds in ur avatar thing!! what are they?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 22, 2011)

I wish I could take credit for those. They are Purple PineBerry. I snagged the pic off the net.


----------

